# Just bough an old lathe - need some help



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

google the make and model #

DM


----------



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

there is no make or model number printed on it anywhere.
it's missing the coverplate around the belt drive area, so that may have had a make printed on it.
by the looks of it i'm guessing this is from the 40s or so.

thanks.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

MY next step, were it mine, would be to take the measurements of what it needs to a local steel mill here and have them create it. they'd probably not charge much to do it.

DM


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Here's a link to standard size tapers used in machines.

http://www.newmantools.com/tech/taper.htm

I bet you've got a #2 or #3 Morse.


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

Tail stock's are typically standard sizes and can be purchased from on-line catalogs. Post a picture of the lathe and the tail stock housing . Ideally you will want to buy an off the shelf one. It will be very accurate, better heat treating, and MUCH cheaper than buy a custome made unit. Plus, if you can figure out the correct size you can start buying other accessories to fit into the housing such as drill chucks, boring holders, etc. 

Look in your phone book for any local machine tool distributors that you could bring the housing to. They likely have some tail stock parts on their shelf.

Even though the lathe is old you may still be able to buy replacement tooling. Especially if it was a more common brand. Many such as Hardinge still make and sell parts for their old products.


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

keep in mind that you want that tail stock's dimensions to be PERFECT. Surfaces need to be ground and polished very smooth. geometry such as straightness and concentricty needs to be dead nuts on if you want good machining results. Even cheap china stuff is pretty accurate.


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

Hate to chime in again. Sounds like what you are looking for is a "center". Are you looking for a live center or dead center? Are you planning on cutting wood, metal, or both. 

Go to this website and search on tailstock, dead center, and live center. It will give you an idea what is out there.

http://metalworking.mscdirect.com/cgi/NNSRHMWhttp://metalworking.mscdirect.com/C...4F47568&scrNtt=live+center&Ntk=Keyword+Search


----------



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks beerdog.
yes, i think what i need is the "morse taper." pretty sure i need a #1 as the opening is rather small.

i will be turning wood only on this thing.

i will get you a picture later this afternoon.

thanks a lot for all the advice.


----------



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

*pictures*

here are some picture of the lathe:



















missing "live center?" just measured it and the inside diameter is roughly 1/4".










head stock.

obviously this sucker needs a proper bench built for it.
should wire up a switch.
everything else looks OK, right?

thanks.


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

Good find for 25$! I am not that familiar with this type of lathe. It looks like there is already an outside dead center in the tailstock. Your center would have a long taper that would slide into the tail stock and is held in place by friction. Can you pop it out of the tail stock with a pipe or wood rod from the back side. Tap it with a hammer if needed. That is the typical way to remove a center. May also be able to pop it out by sliding the lever back and forth. Here is apicture of a typical dead center. Only the pointed tip sticks out of the housing.


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

I just did a gogle search and I think you have a woodworking "cup" center without out the center pin.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

beerdog said:


> Good find for 25$!


Agree, good find. You should have the same taper on both stocks.

You may want to make a table out of unistrut or 8020.


----------



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

yeah, thanks. couldn't pass it up for $25, even if it didn't work. hehe.

what's the difference between a dead center a live center?

beerdog: so you're saying i need to buy a dead center for it?

thanks again.


PS: you g uys have any inkling as to how hold this lathe is and who made it?


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

You probably do not need a live center. I spent alott of time in precision machine shops and forget that not everyone needs a 500$ spring loaded live center:laughing:. You can likely find a more than acceptable dead or cup center for 10-20$. Here are some links to pictures of cup centers which is what I think you have in your tail stock. You may want to post on the woodworking site. here are probabl alott of people knowledgeable on wood working lathes.

http://www.improvementdirect.com/in...=googlebase&cse=googlebase?CAWELAID=296470129

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rockwell-Delta-Lathe-Cup-Center_W0QQitemZ160319962211QQcmdZViewItem

http://www.general.ca/pagemach/acces/lathenew.html

http://www.woodcraft.com/product.aspx?ProductID=142772&FamilyID=3727


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

Might be some information at http://www.owwm.com/

You can search the image section.

Maybe it is an old Craftsman, or it looks a little like Shop Smith stuff?


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

this one is close...

http://www.owwm.com/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=7506


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

or this one...


http://www.owwm.com/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=3763


----------

